
Chris Dixon: How Aristotle Created the Computer - good_vibes
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/03/aristotle-computer/518697/?single_page=true
======
vikiomega9
Serious question here as I try to form a more balance view of history among
other things, why do I always get the feeling that articles like these are
very biased towards Western/Greek thinking and essentially erase everything
else around that narrative?

Are there good book suggestions I can read to clarify my question?

~~~
good_vibes
Tao of Physics by Fritjof Capra. Cosmos by Carl Sagan. Steve Jobs by Walter
Isaacson. Albert Einstein by Walter Isaacson. The Complete Works of Swami
Vivekananda.

I am Indian-American and know exactly what you mean. I'm currently writing
stuff for my 'science project' that hopes to synthesize Eastern and Western,
Ancient and Modern schools of thought.

~~~
vikiomega9
Thanks for the recommendations, I think I've overlooked Swami Vivekananda. I'm
wondering if you have come across works that are more academic?

~~~
good_vibes
Therein lies your main problem. The one that Steve Jobs and Albert Einstein
spoke about extensively. The mindset of academia actually is corrosive to many
of the world's most brilliant minds.

He inspired Tesla and Gandhi and practically established all of modern India
with the power of his words. He was a scientist who renounced the world and he
died in deep meditation.

------
grzm
Actual title: "How Aristotle Created the Computer"

~~~
good_vibes
I honestly just posted it for the discussion. I'm Indian-American and would
say that Buddha and Gandhi had as much to do as Newton and Einstein did for
Steve Job's intellectual and creative development. Without whom, I'm not sure
who would have brought all those pieces together and make them as tangible to
understand as an apple. I know it's 'cool' to bash anything that is
'mainstream' but there is a lot of interesting history behind the birth of
computing as we know it today.

~~~
grzm
My comment is only to reflect that the "Chris Dixon" was added by the
submitter. The guidelines recommend using the article title for the submission
unchanged (with a few exceptions).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
good_vibes
Oh, that's news to me.

